# Bruce Lee vs Chimpanzee



## Artful Lurker (Jul 3, 2011)

*Chimpanzee vs Bruce Lee*

Bruce Lee comes home to find his family killed by a blood lusted adult chimpanzee and decides to kill it with his bare hands.

Who wins?

Scenario 2 - The Chimp takes on a fully grown Male Neanderthal who happens to be passing by.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jul 3, 2011)

A high-speed kick will suffice, especially if the chimpanzee hits some hard object while flying. Really it isn't diffivult for Bruce, he can also just hit chimp's head with the edge of his hand to stun the monkey.


----------



## FireEel (Jul 3, 2011)

Bruce is the one guy, the *ONE GUY* that defeated Chuck Norris in fair 1v1 combat.

What do you think?


----------



## Goom (Jul 3, 2011)

Not sure, a chimp is a lot physically stronger than bruce but it doesn't have the mind of a human for strategy.

Can go either way, but if bruce gets hit once or is grabbed once he's dead.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 3, 2011)

He.Gets.Torn.To.Shreds.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]_kRb06w_XPo[/YOUTUBE]
Is it this chimp?
And what era of bruce lee the hero?


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 3, 2011)

A chimpanzee can defeat any unarmed human.


----------



## Z (Jul 3, 2011)

Give Bruce Lee some nunchucks


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 3, 2011)

As much as I love Bruce Lee, I don't see it helping him much.


----------



## Markness (Jul 4, 2011)

Travis the Chimp took a handful of gun shots point blank and still had enough strength to return to his room to pass away. A kick or punch from Bruce wouldn't even be a mosquite bite to a chimp.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jul 4, 2011)

What if Bruce simply charges the chimpanzee at high speed?


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 4, 2011)

@ people who actually think Bruce can win this unarmed (if being serious).

Bruce gets his face ripped off his skull.


----------



## Stermor (Jul 4, 2011)

allow bruce to use the surroudings, then he will easily take down a chimp.. but in straight up fights the only option we have is that we can react faster and are smarter.. but the difference isn't to big.. so chimp would win without an equalizer..


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 4, 2011)

Stermor said:


> allow bruce to use the surroudings, then he will easily take down a chimp.. but in straight up fights the only option we have is that we can react faster and are smarter.. but the difference isn't to big.. so chimp would win without an equalizer..



What's using the surroundings gonna do? He is completely unarmed. He's not winning. Also, we can't react faster. If anything, the Chimp has faster reaction time and an initiative advantage because of their speed and flexibility. The only option he'd have is to lure it into a trap but that's already a dicey proposition, the environment is ill-suited for such an attempt, and the OP said bare-handed.


----------



## FireEel (Jul 4, 2011)

How many times stronger than a human is a chimpanzee? Please don't throw me that 5 or 10 times bullshit. It was already disproved some time ago.


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 4, 2011)

I found 4-8 times on some homepage, but I kinda don't believe they are that strong. A Gorilla is said to be able to lift 800 kg.

http://www.chacha.com/question/how-much-can-a-chimpanzee-lift This page tells they are able to lift 600 to 700 pounds, but doesn't state a source.

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Interspecies-Conflict-3754/2008/7/Strength-primates-1.htm This one is also interesting. The strength tests people did where probably kinda fit to the Ape's physiology. Havin' longer arms, especially forearms and being therefore much better at pulling things up to them. (Their muscles are made to climb, so they should be great at pulling things up.


----------



## Markness (Jul 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtucwBlNr3A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 4, 2011)

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Interspecies-Conflict-3754/2008/7/Strength-primates-1.htm

That is the best Link I found on the topic. Not a really scientific source but better than nothing. It seems they measured the force the Ape's could pull using one hand. Shure the Chimpanzee's are much superior here than humans, being made to climb and pull themselves up.
It probably is difficult to measure, since Ape's don't have the completely errect stature of humans. Therefore most lifts humans do would probably be hard to apply without injuring themselves.


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 4, 2011)

The numbers in this text are the same as in the link I posted which makes them slightly more believable.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 4, 2011)

Esomark said:


> Travis the Chimp took a handful of gun shots point blank and still had enough strength to return to his room to pass away. A kick or punch from Bruce wouldn't even be a mosquite bite to a chimp.



Although Bruce Lee would be torn into shreds, I'd like to point out that taking some time to die of blood loss isn't really a great feat for the Chimp. A human could copy it.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 4, 2011)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> A high-speed kick will suffice, especially if the chimpanzee hits some hard object while flying. Really it isn't diffivult for Bruce, he can also just hit chimp's head with the edge of his hand to stun the monkey.



this results in the Chimp no selling his kick and now has Lee's extended leg to give him an easy route to run right at Lee's balls and chew them off...

and yes that's exactly what's going to Happen and No Mister Lee is not going to be able to do anything to stop that.





Goom said:


> Not sure, a chimp is a lot physically stronger than bruce but it doesn't have the mind of a human for strategy.
> 
> Can go either way, but if bruce gets hit once or is grabbed once he's dead.



the chimp is stronger then him by several times and likely  faster and has a house full of blunt objects to hurl at Lee

Lee's getting a first class education in Male Chimp kung fu which is basically run at the enemy grapple him..chew his face off rips his nuts off and piss on them...(seriously thats chimp fighting style)



MrChubz said:


> As much as I love Bruce Lee, I don't see it helping him much.



yeah especially when the Chimps operating under obd blood lust which means it'll do anything and make use of all its abilities  up to and including taking personal damage to endure a win



Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> What if Bruce simply charges the chimpanzee at high speed?



it wonders why This slow moving two legged furless ape thing is charging at it point blank for a bit then huffs and charges lee and chomps on his lower intestines while lee howls in agony and dies?



Nevermind said:


> @ people who actually think Bruce can win this unarmed (if being serious).
> 
> Bruce gets his face ripped off his skull.



honestly people have argued for pages that Lee could take out Ali and Tyson does this surprise you at all?



Stermor said:


> allow bruce to use the surroudings, then he will easily take down a chimp.. but in straight up fights the only option we have is that we can react faster and are smarter.. but the difference isn't to big.. so chimp would win without an equalizer..



what's stopping the Chimp from hurling a sofa at Lee? or all the heavier furniture it can man handle easily but Lee would be helpless if pinned under?

Chimps are smart enough to use blunt objects in turf wars and all there is documented precedence for this



Genyosai said:


> Although Bruce Lee would be torn into shreds, I'd like to point out that taking some time to die of blood loss isn't really a great feat for the Chimp. A human could copy it.



that is true



I3igAl said:


> The numbers in this text are the same as in the link I posted which makes them slightly more believable.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfDxg0pJAX4[/YOUTUBE]

not a Chimp and prolly rigged but this ones pretty epic 

I'll look for some chimp strength feats


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 4, 2011)

Are you guys saying 500 pounds of force from a well executed kick would be a mosquito bite to a chimpanzee? If he successfully executes an axe kick the chimpanzee will take massive damage. 

Come on.

wiki profile

1000 pounds of force.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPGUIpv-JxI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 4, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Are you guys saying 500 pounds of force from a well executed kick would be a mosquito bite to a chimpanzee? If he successfully executes an axe kick the chimpanzee will take massive damage.
> 
> Come on.
> 
> ...



the notion of an emotionally shocked lee being charged by a psychotic ape from a species known for their extreme viciousness and violence being able to actually muster one of this legendary kicks that he usually has to set up for demos and the like..seems suspect

the odds of lee assuming he makes on connecting is as well suspect


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 4, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> this results in the Chimp no selling his kick and now has Lee's extended leg to give him an easy route to run right at Lee's balls and chew them off...
> 
> and yes that's exactly what's going to Happen and No Mister Lee is not going to be able to do anything to stop that.



 Bruce Lee's reaction time, he did not relentlessly train for years, just to stand still when a threat came his way.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Lee's getting a first class education in Male Chimp kung fu which is basically run at the enemy grapple him..chew his face off rips his nuts off and piss on them...(seriously thats chimp fighting style)



The chimp could probably rip Lee's face off but Lee could also break it's neck



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> honestly people have argued for pages that Lee could take out Ali and Tyson does this surprise you at all?



Like they're quick or versatile enough to deal with a chimp 



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> what's stopping the Chimp from hurling a sofa at Lee? or all the heavier furniture it can man handle easily but Lee would be helpless if pinned under?



Chimps are good at pulling but I don't think they can lift and balance a sofa



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Chimps are smart enough to use blunt objects in turf wars and all there is documented precedence for this



No weapons



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfDxg0pJAX4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> not a Chimp and prolly rigged but this ones pretty epic
> 
> I'll look for some chimp strength feats



Chimps are a five times stronger than humans on average but that's mainly due to pulling as they constantly do this to live, they're strength is not as versatile as us and they cannot lift like us or probably even push.



Geralt of Rivia said:


> Are you guys saying 500 pounds of force from a well executed kick would be a mosquito bite to a chimpanzee? If he successfully executes an axe kick the chimpanzee will take massive damage.
> 
> Come on.
> 
> ...



Exactly people are forgetting that Bruce Lee is no no push over like the guy in that video. He's the only fighter fast and adaptive enough to deal with the threat, Fuck Bruce Lee's like Minato!


----------



## FireEel (Jul 4, 2011)

Esomark said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtucwBlNr3A[/YOUTUBE]



Okay. I am convinced of the Chimp's *pulling* strength. I am however, un-convinced of the chimp's *striking* strength.

Also note that dude in the vid was trying to pacify the chimps. He wasn't a pissed off alpha male attempting to drive away an intruder. Whether an angry adult male would win a chimp or not is debatable, but it would go down very differently from what happened in the video.



I3igAl said:


> http://en.allexperts.com/q/Interspecies-Conflict-3754/2008/7/Strength-primates-1.htm
> 
> That is the best Link I found on the topic. Not a really scientific source but better than nothing. It seems they measured the force the Ape's could pull using one hand. Shure the Chimpanzee's are much superior here than humans, being made to climb and pull themselves up.
> It probably is difficult to measure, since Ape's don't have the completely errect stature of humans. Therefore most lifts humans do would probably be hard to apply without injuring themselves.



Once again, this is pulling strength, not striking strength.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfDxg0pJAX4[/YOUTUBE]



Pulling strength once more. Also note that orang utan was using its legs to brace itself against the wood for added leverage. The sumo wrestler did not do so.

I have little doubt in the chimpanzee's nasty ability to pull a man in and bite his face off. I do have doubt however, that the same chimpanzee could stay conscious or stable if it does the same to bloodlusted Bruce Lee only to receive his full-powered punch in its jaws.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 4, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Bruce Lee's reaction time, he did not relentlessly train for years, just to stand still when a threat came his way.



a guy trained relentless for years to create his own martial arts but was primarily an actor with very little pro experience who's just found his family dead and the closest thing man can get to a hellspawned animal (seriously fuck chimps) is gonna calmly and serenely pose himself and launch a ubber kick at it" LOL no

I don't doubt Lee can make a fight of it..I highly doubt it'll be as easy as you make it seem



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> The chimp could probably rip Lee's face off but Lee could also break it's neck



HAH! easily? fuck no certainly not easier then the ball ripping the chimp can do



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Like they're quick or versatile enough to deal with a chimp



LOL and you think Lee is? pro tip both of them are swift quick and powerful enough to fuck Lee's shit up beyond salvation..and neither of them would have a very pleasant time fighting a god damn Chimp



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Chimps are good at pulling but I don't think they can lift and balance a sofa



ir does not need too it just needs to drag it around him flailing it till the feet break and it rolls..or all it needs to do is knock a heavy ass book shelf off..anything to obstruct lee that wouldn't obstruct it



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> No weapons



furniture 



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Chimps are a five times stronger than humans on average but that's mainly due to pulling as they constantly do this to live, they're strength is not as versatile as us and they cannot lift like us or probably even push.



and yet they terrorize villages killing live stock eating babies hunting adult humans on occasion and have in other times have mutilated and crippled experienced Chimp handliers

these aren't Orangutans or hell even Gorillas these guys are vicious and aggressive and are smart as hell and powerful and they have a decent record on humans 



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Exactly people are forgetting that Bruce Lee is no no push over like the guy in that video. He's the only fighter fast and adaptive enough to deal with the threat, Fuck Bruce Lee's like Minato!



......oh my god..we got another one


----------



## Lishenron (Jul 4, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> this results in the Chimp no selling his kick and now has Lee's extended leg to give him an easy route to run right at Lee's balls and chew them off...
> 
> and yes that's exactly what's going to Happen and No Mister Lee is not going to be able to do anything to stop that.








The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Lee's getting a first class education in Male Chimp kung fu which is basically run at the enemy grapple him..chew his face off rips his nuts off and piss on them...(seriously thats chimp fighting style)





The Immortal WatchDog said:


> it wonders why This slow moving two legged furless ape thing is charging at it point blank for a bit then huffs and charges lee and chomps on his lower intestines while lee howls in agony and dies?





The Immortal WatchDog said:


> a guy trained relentless for years to create his own martial arts but was primarily an actor with very little pro experience who's just found his family dead and the closest thing man can get to a hellspawned animal (seriously fuck chimps) is gonna calmly and serenely pose himself and launch a ubber kick at it" LOL no



Your posts always seem to bring in the lolz. Measly repped


----------



## Raid3r2010 (Jul 4, 2011)

Bruce Lee would murder the chimpanzee without difficulty.Oh and btw ... watch this,it's kinda awesome. 

Link removed


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 4, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> a guy trained relentless for years to create his own martial arts but was primarily an actor with very little pro experience who's just found his family dead and the closest thing man can get to a hellspawned animal (seriously fuck chimps) is gonna calmly and serenely pose himself and launch a ubber kick at it" LOL no
> 
> I don't doubt Lee can make a fight of it..I highly doubt it'll be as easy as you make it seem



It would by no means be easy but Lee perform one finger push ups, slapped a karate master before he could even react and catch a grain of rice in mid air with chopsticks. 



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> HAH! easily? fuck no certainly not easier then the ball ripping the chimp can do



 So chimps don't have vittles? 



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> LOL and you think Lee is? pro tip both of them are swift quick and powerful enough to fuck Lee's shit up beyond salvation..and neither of them would have a very pleasant time fighting a god damn Chimp



They ain't got no grappling or ground fighting and they lack the feats and adaptability 



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> ir does not need too it just needs to drag it around him flailing it till the feet break and it rolls..or all it needs to do is knock a heavy ass book shelf off..anything to obstruct lee that wouldn't obstruct it



Still can't lift



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> and yet they terrorize villages killing live stock eating babies hunting adult humans on occasion and have in other times have mutilated and crippled experienced Chimp handliers



And you think they don't get killed?



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> these aren't Orangutans or hell even Gorillas these guys are vicious and aggressive and are smart as hell and powerful and they have a decent record on humans



And martial artist who have just had their families killed are not vicious, they'll gouge your fucking eyes out!


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 4, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> It would by no means be easy but Lee perform one finger push ups, slapped a karate master before he could even react and catch a grain of rice in mid air with chopsticks. ]








Dreadlock Luffy said:


> So chimps don't have vittles?



yes Lee's going to totally be able to eye gouge or pressure point when an animal who can toss him around like a rag doll and rip parts of his body off casually is charging him




Dreadlock Luffy said:


> They ain't got no grappling or ground fighting and they lack the feats and adaptability



they're vastly more experienced then Lee is at serious fighting and are superior physically to Lee and can actually cause lethal damage




Dreadlock Luffy said:


> ]Still can't lift



this hardly matters as it's not trying to hoist lee or any of his furniture over its head just smash him repeatedly 



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> And you think they don't get killed?



when they're chased down with guns and arrows and dogs..sure in pure cqc? fuck no..not in any commonly occurring capacity 



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> And martial artist who have just had their families killed are not vicious, they'll gouge your fucking eyes out!



..yeah there's a difference between a man who's grand majority of his adult life has been spent acting to feed his family and inventing a martial arts style and training himself as a secondary matter

vs an animal that's ordinarily extremely violent and dangerous


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 4, 2011)

Strong in this thread, the Bruce Lee wank is.


----------



## Punpun (Jul 4, 2011)

Chimp can lift. They can lift a lot at that.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 4, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Strong in this thread, the Bruce Lee wank is.



strongest it's been in awhile


----------



## legoffjacques (Jul 4, 2011)

A wild chimp is an aggresive dangerous animal with a grip almost as strong as a dog bite and an arm strength which far surpasses that of a human. Chimps kill baboons on regular basis and even though chimpanzees weigh less than humans, more of their mass is concentrated in their arms. A chimpanzee's skeletal muscle has longer fibers than the human equivalent and can generate twice the work output over a wider range of motion. Plus they bite and the adult males have big canine teeth.They can show tremendous mutilation. They go for the face; they go for the hands and feet; they go for the testicles. And about the speed: a chimp on four legs can easily outrun a world-class human sprinter.
Lee has no chance.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 4, 2011)

legoffjacques said:


> A wild chimp is an aggresive dangerous animal with a grip almost as strong as a dog bite and an arm strength which far surpasses that of a human. Chimps kill baboons on regular basis and even though chimpanzees weigh less than humans, more of their mass is concentrated in their arms. A chimpanzee's skeletal muscle has longer fibers than the human equivalent and can generate twice the work output over a wider range of motion. Plus they bite and the adult males have big canine teeth.They can show tremendous mutilation. They go for the face; they go for the hands and feet; they go for the testicles. And about the speed: a chimp on four legs can easily outrun a world-class human sprinter.
> Lee has no chance.



it's nice to see a new guy with common sense and knowledge there man


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 4, 2011)

Really?





The Immortal WatchDog said:


> yes Lee's going to totally be able to eye gouge or pressure point when an animal who can toss him around like a rag doll and rip parts of his body off casually is charging him



If he does get grabbed yes he will be in trouble, but Lee can grab he balls, gouge his eye, punch his throat or break his neck



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> they're vastly more experienced then Lee is at serious fighting and are superior physically to Lee and can actually cause lethal damage



Firstly Bruce Lee was a street fighter since he was a kid and learnt Wing Chun at 13 and Secondly you do know you can generate a lot more power from a kick than a punch



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> this hardly matters as it's not trying to hoist lee or any of his furniture over its head just smash him repeatedly



Again Lee is not just a standing dummy like the guy in that other video



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> when they're chased down with guns and arrows and dogs..sure in pure cqc? fuck no..not in any commonly occurring capacity



Yeah exactly they killed and got killed, it's not the army were running in fear



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> ..yeah there's a difference between a man who's grand majority of his adult life has been spent acting to feed his family and inventing a martial arts style and training himself as a secondary matter
> 
> vs an animal that's ordinarily extremely violent and dangerous



Not sure what you mean but just because he trained and worked does not mean he didn't love his family and yes martial artist like Lee are dangerous



Punpun said:


> Chimp can lift. They can lift a lot at that.



They cannot bench press and the 5-8 times strength represents there pulling strength which is what they excel at.


I'm not saying Lee's definitely gonna win, but this fight is not one sided.


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 4, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> I'm not saying Lee's definitely gonna win, but this fight is not one sided.



Yes it is. No unarmed human is killing an adult chimpanzee in a close up fight. Period.

I knew Bruce Lee was always tremendously overrated, but good grief.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 4, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Really?



so basically no you didn't read that thread




Dreadlock Luffy said:


> If he does get grabbed yes he will be in trouble, but Lee can grab he balls, gouge his eye, punch his throat or break his neck



so we're clear we are talking about Bruce Lee the human being not the movie character...he's not doing any of that



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Firstly Bruce Lee was a street fighter since he was a kid and learnt Wing Chun at 13 and Secondly you do know you can generate a lot more power from a kick than a punch



and Tyson didn't street fight Ali didn't? what the fuck on that buddy.  They where also world class pro fighters who where IIRC Olympic caliber and had demolished Olympic level Athletes 

Lee does not compare to them



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Again Lee is not just a standing dummy like the guy in that other video



so what?



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Yeah exactly they killed and got killed, it's not the army were running in fear



congratulations you have made an observation that has absolutely no relevance to the capability of the male Chimp to remove Lees intestines and jump rope with them



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Not sure what you mean but just because he trained and worked does not mean *he didn't love his family *and yes martial artist like Lee are dangerous



i don't know think you know how to read if you got that from my post and a martial artist like Lee might be dangerous to a relatively untrained or amateur level fighter

not to Tyson Fraizer Ali..or  FUCKING CHIMPS



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> They cannot bench press and the 5-8 times strength represents there pulling strength which is what they excel at.



they can't bench press? really? and this pulling strength is more then enough to grab lee and toss him around like a rag doll



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> I'm not saying Lee's definitely gonna win, but this fight is not one sided.



it is one sided..he isn't winning this unarmed



Nevermind said:


> Yes it is. No unarmed human is killing an adult chimpanzee in a close up fight. Period.
> 
> I knew Bruce Lee was always tremendously overrated, but good grief.



I've seen people claim he can take on comic book top tier martial artist..and guys like Mace Windu


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 4, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I've seen people claim he can take on comic book top tier martial artist..and guys like *Mace Windu*


----------



## FireEel (Jul 4, 2011)

So you guys seriously believe the chimp would be unfazed by Bruce's full-powered punch in to its jaws?


----------



## MrChubz (Jul 5, 2011)

FireEel said:


> So you guys seriously believe the chimp would be unfazed by Bruce's full-powered punch in to its jaws?



Does this happen before or after Bruce is torn into 5 collectible pieces?


----------



## Z (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 5, 2011)

A chimpanzee riding a grizzly bear vs. Bruce Lee and five of his friends?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 5, 2011)

MrChubz said:


> Does this happen before or after Bruce is torn into 5 collectible pieces?



what MrChubz just said


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 5, 2011)

Are people seriously, SERIOUSLY believing Bruce Lee has a chance here?


----------



## FireEel (Jul 5, 2011)

Lina Inverse said:


> Are people seriously, SERIOUSLY believing Bruce Lee has a chance here?



You look down on the abilities of a bloodlusted human too much, much less a peak human like Bruce Lee.

The chimp's gonna charge at Bruce Lee, drag him down with its vastly superior pulling strength, attempt to bite his face off.......then receive his full-powered punch in its jaws again and again...and again.

Maybe Bruce Lee could kick it in the groin too for good measure.

People repeatedly talk about chimps being able to tear a human's limbs off with ease. Do they actually believe that? The only land animals able to tear our limbs off easily would be an elephant or a large saltwater crocodile. A chimp doesn't come anywhere close to those two in sheer power. Yes, chimps are dangerous as fuck, and very strong. That much we know already, but that does not mean they are magically able to rip humans apart.

Has there even been any recorded case of a single chimp killing an adult human?


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 5, 2011)

PPL are acting like the Chimp is invincible like it can tank Lee\\\'s hits like there nothing, Chimps are primates like us they too have vitals and they too can be hurt.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with 




If you wan\'t to carry on exaggerating on what the capabilities of a Chimp are such a ripping limbs of with ease, then read this


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 5, 2011)

FireEel said:


> You look down on the abilities of a bloodlusted human too much, much less a peak human like Bruce Lee.
> 
> The chimp's gonna charge at Bruce Lee, drag him down with its vastly superior pulling strength, attempt to bite his face off.......then receive his full-powered punch in its jaws again and again...and again.
> 
> ...



Yeah,it's not like Bruce would find easy to punch when he is down on the ground and having his balls eaten by the chimp or that most of the kinetic energy delivered by a serious blow is not caused only by the motion of the arm,but of the whole body!

And people still talk about his kicks or punches to the head of the chimp doing something.


They ain't doing jack shit.

Chimps have skulls designed to survive falls from great heights since yeah,the fuckers do climb trees,and yeah,the fuckers do from time to time fall down on their fucking head.

And you know what that does?

Nothing.

That's how thick a chimp's skull is,how solid their spine is.

They walk out of that unharmed.

No human,no matter how strong,how trained or how bloodlusted is going to beat a chimp in hand-to-hand combat.

The ones that believe otherwise are the same ones that would go to a McDojo,study for a month and then try to provoke to a fight 4 bikers armed with knives.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> *No human,no matter how strong,how trained* or how bloodlusted is going to beat a chimp in hand-to-hand combat.



Solid Snake vs a Chimpanzee in CQC?
The great hero Snake loses?


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 5, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Solid Snake vs a Chimpanzee in CQC?
> The great hero Snake loses?



I said human,not a bunch of pixels..


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 5, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Solid Snake vs a Chimpanzee in CQC?
> The great hero Snake loses?



Yes. He will lose.



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> PPL are acting like the Chimp is invincible like it can tank Lee\\\'s hits like there nothing, Chimps are primates like us they too have vitals and they too can be hurt.



Yeah, just not severely enough by an unarmed human in close combat.



FireEel said:


> You look down on the abilities of a bloodlusted human too much, much less a peak human like Bruce Lee.



No we don't, we just don't overrate Bruce Lee to try and think he can win this.



FireEel said:


> The chimp's gonna charge at Bruce Lee, drag him down with its vastly superior pulling strength, attempt to bite his face off.......then receive his full-powered punch in its jaws again and again...and again.
> 
> Maybe Bruce Lee could kick it in the groin too for good measure.



Bruce will never get a full power punch in because he's gonna be on the ground struggling against a vastly stronger opponent. I don't care about the exact number. An adult chimp is significantly stronger than a human. You don't exactly see UFC fighters giving each other full powered punches when down on the ground- because they can't. Now multiply this several times over while Bruce is in severe pain from being torn to shreds and you start to get a clear picture.



Lina Inverse said:


> Are people seriously, SERIOUSLY believing Bruce Lee has a chance here?





Lina's saying- "that's kinda stupid."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 5, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Yes. He will lose.


Even with his mantis style and knife?


----------



## legoffjacques (Jul 5, 2011)

FireEel said:


> You look down on the abilities of a bloodlusted human too much, much less a peak human like Bruce Lee.
> 
> The chimp's gonna charge at Bruce Lee, drag him down with its vastly superior pulling strength, attempt to bite his face off.......then receive his full-powered punch in its jaws again and again...and again.
> 
> ...



 
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Interspecies-Conflict-3754/2008/7/Strength-primates-1.htm
What part of my post you didn't understand?
A human is outclassed in every category by a chimps, aside from intelligence.
Their skull and bones are thicker than their human's counterpart and their muscle mass is denser, thus allowing them to absorb more damage.
And, for God's sake, stop thinking that a kick or a punch are going to make a difference. First of all, the majority of the attacks by chimps in captivity involved some sort of biting or ripping the victim's fingers off:they know that by attacking the area they'll incapacitate the enemy, so punches are not likely.
Second, the man in in the link above repeteadly punched the ape in the face, with zero results: he still got his face bitten of. The fact that you refuse to comprehend is that a chimp is not a human: those animals are stronger, faster and have more tools for dealing massive damage, And they don't play nice: they, most of all, don't use any fancy moves or combos to fight: they go for the vitals, and, most of the time, they succeed.
Do you think that they would stand still, waiting for Lee to make a move?
No,they would use their incredible grips to trap Lee and their strength advantage to wrestle him and bring him to the ground. Then they would maul him to death. The only scenario I feel giving to Lee is the one in which he has a long pointy stick and manages to keep himself at a safe distance.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 5, 2011)

FireEel said:


> You look down on the abilities of a bloodlusted human too much, much less a peak human like Bruce Lee.



maybe your not understanding the strength of a creature that can grab a Baboon and physically twist its head off in its bare hands?

oh and LOL at Lee being peak human saying "close to peak" human would be a guy like Ali or Frazier or maybe Johnson guys who fought for hours in hundred plus degree heat trading blows that would more than likely put a normal guy in a damn coma..



FireEel said:


> The chimp's gonna charge at Bruce Lee, drag him down with its vastly superior pulling strength, attempt to bite his face off.......then receive his full-powered punch in its jaws again and again...and again.



these Jaws would be clamped down on Lee's groin/testicles/lower intestines lee is going to be managing effective blows while in extreme agony and loosing vast amounts of blood?



FireEel said:


> Maybe Bruce Lee could kick it in the groin too for good measure.



then maybe he'll one inch punch it or use it's belt in conjunction with it's katana to cut its throat 



FireEel said:


> People repeatedly talk about chimps being able to tear a human's limbs off with ease. Do they actually believe that? The only land animals able to tear our limbs off easily would be an elephant or a large saltwater crocodile. A chimp doesn't come anywhere close to those two in sheer power. Yes, chimps are dangerous as fuck, and very strong. That much we know already, but that does not mean they are magically able to rip humans apart.



bullshit in fact a famous hollywood Gorilla TORE the arm right out of the socket at the shoulder of it's keeper easily

domestic Chimps have absolutely torn their owners to pieces with the most merciful case culminating with the man loosing his face his ability to walk and most of his fingers..and part his balls

this was done by a single male chimp who had nothing on his wild cousins..

then there was that guy interviewed on animal planet were a chimp literally ripped the door to his taxi cab off one handed pulled him out and ripped his fingers...off chewed on his scalp and was munching on his balls before a group of people could chase him off

Sadam is a good example of a "I eat babies and grown men" if memory serves enough so that they brought in expert hunters to take his ass down



FireEel said:


> Has there even been any recorded case of a single chimp killing an adult human?



that you just asked that is appalling...it's been well documented for ages in fact it's one of the few turn of the nineteenth and twentieth century bad ass mustache pith helmet..era stories of giant murder monkeys in the deep dark of Africa that hasn't been wildly panned as bullshit

Chimps are freaken monstrous 




Dreadlock Luffy said:


> PPL are acting like the Chimp is invincible like it can tank Lee\\\'s hits like there nothing, Chimps are primates like us they too have vitals and they too can be hurt.



how about you put your dick back in your pants and scrub that picture of lee down with some Windex and debate objectively



Ciupy said:


> The ones that believe otherwise are the same ones that would go to a McDojo,study for a month and then try to provoke to a fight 4 bikers armed with knives.



flying shadow? 

edit- in the one encounter with the African Cabi IIRC in that one..there was at least one fatality there might of been more..


----------



## FireEel (Jul 5, 2011)

Okay. I am out-classed and out-numbered here. Time to back off after this post.



Ciupy said:


> Yeah,it's not like Bruce would find easy to punch when he is down on the ground and having his balls eaten by the chimp or that most of the kinetic energy delivered by a serious blow is not caused only by the motion of the arm,but of the whole body!
> 
> And people still talk about his kicks or punches to the head of the chimp doing something.
> 
> ...



Can't comment much on a chimp's damage soak now, since frankly I have no idea or knowledge on that.

But I must say I do not believe peak condition Mike Tyson would lose to a chimp in a one-on-one...but that's for another thread.

And anyone who thinks he can train in a dojo for 1 month and take on bikers deserves to be beaten up.

Why do I defend Bruce Lee so? Well...I happen to be Chinese, and he's our pride.



legoffjacques said:


> http://en.allexperts.com/q/Interspecies-Conflict-3754/2008/7/Strength-primates-1.htm
> What part of my post you didn't understand?
> A human is outclassed in every category by a chimps, aside from intelligence.
> Their skull and bones are thicker than their human's counterpart and their muscle mass is denser, thus allowing them to absorb more damage.
> ...



Why I give martial artists that much credit is that they are mostly aiming not to kill, and yet they are able to take out non-trained people easily. I do believe in most of Bruce Lee's feats, and if he's that bloody strong when trying to hold back, I shudder at his power if he's going for the kill.

In this case, it's a no-hold-back against a chimp. As said, I fully acknowledge the superior strength of a chimp. It's how it ineffectively fights that I am not impressed by. A chimp would easily kill a man if it went for a full-power punch on the throat, but it doesn't know that, so it tries to grapple and bite, giving a well-trained human a chance to fight back.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> maybe your not understanding the strength of a creature that can grab a Baboon and physically twist its head off in its bare hands?



Funny...what I read was that chimps try to avoid baboons. When they do encounter 'em, they throw rocks at them.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> oh and LOL at Lee being peak human saying "close to peak" human would be a guy like Ali or Frazier or maybe Johnson guys who fought for hours in hundred plus degree heat trading blows that would more than likely put a normal guy in a damn coma..
> 
> these Jaws would be clamped down on Lee's groin/testicles/lower intestines lee is going to be managing effective blows while in extreme agony and loosing vast amounts of blood?
> 
> then maybe he'll one inch punch it or use it's belt in conjunction with it's katana to cut its throat



When it comes to that...Bruce would be gouging its eyes out too. But as said, I have confidence in his ability to fight back.

This looks like its spiraling down into a Whether-Bruce-Lee's-Feats-Were-Real-or-Not thread.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> bullshit in fact a famous hollywood Gorilla TORE the arm right out of the socket at the shoulder of it's keeper easily
> 
> domestic Chimps have absolutely torn their owners to pieces with the most merciful case culminating with the man loosing his face his ability to walk and most of his fingers..and part his balls
> 
> ...



Mind giving me the link to that gorilla thing? Tearing the arms off the socket I can believe. Doing it easily I don't.

Who's Sadam?



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> that you just asked that is appalling...it's been well documented for ages in fact it's one of the few turn of the nineteenth and twentieth century bad ass mustache pith helmet..era stories of giant murder monkeys in the deep dark of Africa that hasn't been wildly panned as bullshit
> 
> Chimps are freaken monstrous



I KNOW that chimps have killed humans before. It's however, a situation where a SINGLE chimp successfully killed a healthy adult male that I seek to know. But I guess this one is answered by that link above. Well...I could always argue that maybe dude was injured from his car crash 

I know chimps are monstrous. But I find them unimpressive next to big cats, crocodiles and dinosaurs.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 5, 2011)

I saw an Animal Planet show about the survivors of that incident. It... was unnerving to say the least. An no, he wasn't seriously injured seeing as he was running around looking for help when they jumped him.


Series name if you want to look for it


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 5, 2011)

As badass as he is/was, Bruce has no chance here.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 5, 2011)

FireEel said:


> Why do I defend Bruce Lee so? Well...I happen to be Chinese, and he's our pride.



guy was much American as Chinese yet you don't see our more patriotic members rushing  blindly to defend him



FireEel said:


> Why I give martial artists that much credit is that they are mostly aiming not to kill, and yet they are able to take out non-trained people easily. I do believe in most of Bruce Lee's feats, and if he's that bloody strong when trying to hold back, I shudder at his power if he's going for the kill.



oh lord




FireEel said:


> Funny...what I read was that chimps try to avoid baboons. When they do encounter 'em, they throw rocks at them.



there are certain families of Chimps known to be far more aggressive then average these bastards have routinely engaged in massacring of Baboons and other large monkeys...some times for food some times for fun




FireEel said:


> When it comes to that...Bruce would be gouging its eyes out too. But as said, I have confidence in his ability to fight back.



no he wouldn't he'd be screaming in pain and dying 



FireEel said:


> This looks like its spiraling down into a Whether-Bruce-Lee's-Feats-Were-Real-or-Not thread.







FireEel said:


> Mind giving me the link to that gorilla thing? Tearing the arms off the socket I can believe. Doing it easily I don't.



you not believing a gorilla or such animals like Grizzlies (because LOL you said only elephants and crocs) or hell even an especially determined chimp can't tear limbs off humans easily is pretty ignorant. Chimps do this as a standard MO 

Buddy was the name of the Gorilla what did it IIRC 



FireEel said:


> Who's Sadam?



A particularly pyschotic male chimp who terrorized a logging camp in Africa 

theres also the one that abducted human babies ate them attack and stalked hunters and killed them and may have sexually assaulted corpses of the dead

seriously people are underestimating just how lethal these animals are



FireEel said:


> I KNOW that chimps have killed humans before. It's however, a situation where a SINGLE chimp successfully killed a healthy adult male that I seek to know. But I guess this one is answered by that link above. Well...I could always argue that maybe dude was injured from his car crash



it happens very often in parts of Africa were the logging communities encroach on the more prosperous and powerful Chimp groups apparently




FireEel said:


> I know chimps are monstrous. But I find them unimpressive next to big cats, crocodiles and dinosaurs.



call me when big cats can organize a gang then invade a human village to raid it of infants...to chew on while actively using terror tactics like mass howling while banging on metal drums and shit to get into the peoples heads and freak them out

Big cats like the Tsavo man eaters are indeed terrifying but theres something special about what I just described..it takes a near human type of intelligence to be as fucked up as some times Chimps can be



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I saw an Animal Planet show about the survivors of that incident. It... was unnerving to say the least. An no, he wasn't seriously injured seeing as he was running around looking for help when they jumped him.
> 
> 
> Series name if you want to look for it




his guide was mutilated and mangled and you get to see him in the episode and IIRC another person was literally torn to shreds in the same ep or at least so claimed the guide


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Jul 5, 2011)

They stuck the dudes body in the trunk of a car so he wasn't making it up.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jul 5, 2011)

Whatchdog, you called me over here, but everyone's already annhilated the competition.

I guess I can say in closing that you shouldn't try to take on an animal bare-handed anyway. If you know you're gonna be in an area with creatures that could potentially toss you like a doll, you should have a fucking weapon of some sort.

Now I understand some techniques can apply a hell of a lot of force (like the kick video posted earlier), and that shaolin monks train their chi to absorb the force of blows (National Geographic did a study on this) but not only are adult chimps tough enough to tangle with any human, they also have _stamina_. Apes forms groups/troops with an alpha male leading said troop on 3-hour long marches to look for food. They spend all day playing tag in the trees and don't rest until sundown or if they need to eat. I doubt Bruce Lee would die within 5 seconds, but the point is that no matter what he does or how long the fight drags on, he won't be able to *put the chimp down*. Even if by staying on his toes dancing, parrying and, and only throwing 1 or 2 punches when it's absolutely safe, all he would manage to do is _survive_. He would not be able to _win_.

Honestly, if a chimp saw some asian guy dancing around and screaching like a banshee, it would get excited thinking it was some sort of game; maybe mimic him and learn a kata. Bruce gets serious and hits it with a full force punch, and the chimp would probably just toy with him and then walk away after getting bored (from Bruce moving much slower due to broken ribs, a swollen eye, and losing 2 liters of blood).



> how about you put your dick back in your pants and scrub that picture of lee down with some Windex and debate objectively



Freaking lol'd.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 5, 2011)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> They stuck the dudes body in the trunk of a car so he wasn't making it up.



well so much for their being no documented adult male deaths by chimps


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 5, 2011)

This thread continues to make me feel ashamed for being a Bruce Lee fan, the sheer wank for a guy based on hype and what people in see in movies is hilarious. Bruce Lee is not peak human, he does'nt even have feats that compare to some others in various areas such as strength or speed or pain endurance. Peak human is the absolute peak of human capabilities and that's changing everyday with new records.

Who cares about Pulling strength or strike power?Both are just displays of hand strength, why one can't be used to support another eludes me especially when pulling requires going against opposing force and weight making it a better indication. People want to see what a Chimp can do to a human being? Okay, you asked for it

WARNING DO NOT WATCH IF YOU'RE OF THE FAINT OF HEART

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCv7mLEILB0[/YOUTUBE]




There was a thread on Bruce Lee which involved MMA fans which has been posted here, please go look that up even if you are suspicious of it's validity and see after going through it, you feel the same about Bruce Lee the person.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgS0KgT5APc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Bruce Lee vs something that can rip a human's face off?Gee, I wonder who'll win.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 5, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> This thread continues to make me feel ashamed for being a Bruce Lee fan, the sheer wank for a guy based on hype and what people in see in movies is hilarious. Bruce Lee is not peak human, he does'nt even have feats that compare to some others in various areas such as strength or speed or pain endurance. Peak human is the absolute peak of human capabilities and that's changing everyday with new records.
> 
> Who cares about Pulling strength or strike power?Both are just displays of hand strength, why one can't be used to support another eludes me especially when pulling requires going against opposing force and weight making it a better indication. People want to see what a Chimp can do to a human being? Okay, you asked for it
> 
> ...



While you just handed Lee's supporters their collective ass, I really doubt it'll change much.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 5, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> Now  but not only are adult chimps tough enough to tangle with any human, they also have _stamina_. Apes forms groups/troops with an alpha male leading said troop on 3-hour long marches to look for food. They spend all day playing tag in the trees and don't rest until sundown or if they need to eat.



Actually humans have one of the best stamina of all animals. In long distances humans can outrun many fast animals, such as horses, antilopes, dogs, etc.
Link removed


I am not trying to dispute the obvious fact that Bruce is going to get his testicles rippen off, just correcting that.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 5, 2011)

While were on the topic of peak humans, is there any actual 1 person right now that is as peak as it gets? And is there a link?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 5, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> While were on the topic of peak humans, is there any actual 1 person right now that is as peak as it gets? And is there a link?



that encompasses "peak human in all aspects" no but you have Usain Bolt who's the fastest human alive..he's probably the closest we'll get to peak in speed...legendary power lifters and all that would be the same in regards to strength

but a true peak human? no not really


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 5, 2011)

Pfft.

If you want a real debate,you should probably make a Neanderthal vs Chimp thread.

That'll be a real fight.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jul 5, 2011)

Amorozov said:


> Actually humans have one of the best stamina of all animals. In long distances humans can outrun many fast animals, such as horses, antilopes, dogs, etc.
> Link removed
> 
> 
> I am not trying to dispute the obvious fact that Bruce is going to get his testicles rippen off, just correcting that.



I never said humans have the worst stamina, I said the stamina of apes is even greater. It's true that the average animal spends much of it's time lounging around, to conserve energy for quick bursts. Even insects. 



> While were on the topic of peak humans, is there any actual 1 person right now that is as peak as it gets?



I'm working on it.


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not saying Bruce Lee would win, but I can't imagine chimps to be that deadly.
On chimps killing baboon's I only found this video.
Link removed

I also can't believe a 120 pound chimp to be that strong. Especially the dead lift. How can an animal which isn't able to walk on two legs for an extended period of time do those with 600-800pounds? How can it have such a high lower back strength?

About ripping off people's faces? Yeah it was really disturbing to watch the video above and I'm still kinda shocked thinking about it. However it seems the chimp was occupied with tearing off the face for a pretty long time. It is more totally mangling it tearing it apart biting than pulling. It isn't like the chimps are able to rip off people's faces casually and as a direct attack in an one-on-one-battle. 
I'm sorry but I will wait for some real scientific evidence  and stay sceptical up till than. Shure there are many articles about the chimps strength but no real scientific source. We also don't know exact facts about the experiments to determine their strength.

Up till then I cannot imagine a chimpanzee to be that much stronger than an average human and will remain sceptical.
Sorry my post may seem stupid but it's just to hard to believe for me that 120-pound-chimps are that powerful.


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 5, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Pfft.
> 
> If you want a real debate,you should probably make a Neanderthal vs Chimp thread.
> 
> That'll be a real fight.



No way. The Neanderthal would do no better than a modern human would.



Cygnus45 said:


> I never said humans have the worst stamina, I said the stamina of apes is even greater. It's true that the average animal spends much of it's time lounging around, to conserve energy for quick bursts. Even insects.
> 
> I'm working on it.



Actually, the long-distance stamina of modern humans is among the highest in the animal kingdom, much higher than an ape.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 5, 2011)

Actually,the Neanderthals were much,much stronger than any modern human.

An average female of their species could kick any human male's ass,and the males..oh lordy.

They had insane levels of testosteron and growth hormones in their bodies,an incredibly resilient bone structure,denser and sturdier than a human's.

Like in the chimp's case,their skulls were also thicker than a human's.

They weren't built for speed,that's true,but for long marches.

Edit:

Check this out:


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 5, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Actually,the Neanderthals were much,much stronger than any modern human.



Yes, but not a chimp.

Not entirely sure that a female Neanderthal would beat an adult male modern human.


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 5, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Actually,the Neanderthals were much,much stronger than any modern human.
> 
> An average female of their species could kick any human male's ass,and the males..oh lordy.
> 
> ...



They also often had bone sicknesses which made their bone pretty fragile. However I believe one should have a good chance on taking a chimp. Especially the part on the forearm convinced me since the chimps strength here comes from, a similar structure.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 5, 2011)

> But the "five times" figure was refuted 20 years after Bauman's experiments. In 1943, Glen Finch of the Yale primate laboratory rigged an apparatus to test the arm strength of eight captive chimpanzees. An adult male chimp, he found, pulled about the same weight as an adult man. Once he'd corrected the measurement for their smaller body sizes, chimpanzees did turn out to be stronger than humans—but not by a factor of five or anything close to it.
> 
> *Repeated tests in the 1960s confirmed this basic picture. A chimpanzee had, pound for pound, as much as twice the strength of a human when it came to pulling weights. The apes beat us in leg strength, too, despite our reliance on our legs for locomotion. A 2006 study found that bonobos can jump one-third higher than top-level human athletes, and bonobo legs generate as much force as humans nearly two times heavier.*
> 
> So the figures quoted by primate experts are a little exaggerated. *But it is a fact that chimpanzees and other apes are stronger than humans*. How did we get to be the weaklings of the primate order? Our overall body architecture makes a difference: *Even though chimpanzees weigh less than humans, more of their mass is concentrated in their powerful arms. But a more important factor seems to be the structure of the muscles themselves. A chimpanzee's skeletal muscle has longer fibers than the human equivalent and can generate twice the work output over a wider range of motion. In the past few years, geneticists have identified the loci for some of these anatomical differences. One gene, for example, called MYH16, contributes to the development of large jaw muscles in other apes. In humans, MYH16 has been deactivated. (Puny jaws have marked our lineage for as least 2 million years.) Many people have also lost another muscle-related gene called ACTN3. People with two working versions of this gene are overrepresented among elite sprinters while those with the nonworking version are overrepresented among endurance runners. Chimpanzees and all other nonhuman primates have only the working version; in other words, they're on the powerful, "sprinter" end of the spectrum*





Not sure if posted, but remember that old saying about looks.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 5, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Yes, but not a chimp.
> 
> Not entirely sure that a female Neanderthal would beat an adult male modern human.





> Try these physical characteristics on for size:
> 
> • For starters, massive, broad shoulders are indicated by a scapular breadth that is about 8% larger than their modern human contemporaries. (Neanderthals and anatomically modern humans did live side by side for several millennia.)
> 
> ...



I'd argue that yeah,they would at least stand an equal fighting chance with  a chimp.


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 5, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Not sure if posted, but remember that old saying about looks.



Hmm that kinda disproves the more crazy numbers and makes them look more realistic.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 5, 2011)

I3igAl said:


> I'm not saying Bruce Lee would win, but I can't imagine chimps to be that deadly.



it's a typical misconception but even Dr Goodall characterized some chimps as and in her own words "demonic" if memory serves 



I3igAl said:


> I also can't believe a 120 pound chimp to be that strong. Especially the dead lift. How can an animal which isn't able to walk on two legs for an extended period of time do those with 600-800pounds? How can it have such a high lower back strength?



it's muscles and bones are far denser than our own, we brought up numerous examples of Chimps physically dominating humans Ultimate Deathasaur bringing up an example so disturbing it culminated with one of the humans torn to pieces

one of the survivors having IIRC his entire right hand torn off by a chimp or a good piece of it



I3igAl said:


> About ripping off people's faces? Yeah it was really disturbing to watch the video above and I'm still kinda shocked thinking about it. However it seems the chimp was occupied with tearing off the face for a pretty long time. It is more totally mangling it tearing it apart biting than pulling. It isn't like the chimps are able to rip off people's faces casually and as a direct attack in an one-on-one-battle.



Lee isn't conan he's not some comic book super human he's going to be physically dominated and they'll be chewing his fingers hands testicles and face

no counter attack will be mustered that will be effective against a crazy animal like this



I3igAl said:


> I'm sorry but I will wait for some real scientific evidence  and stay sceptical up till than. Shure there are many articles about the chimps strength but no real scientific source. We also don't know exact facts about the experiments to determine their strength.



while your waiting for scientific evidence the corpses of grown men..babies some times violated and numbering in the high dozens in certain regions of Africa can attest to the depravity violence and power of these animals

other members did supply documented evidence and I did post a vid clip or two in this thread that can attest to ape strength 



I3igAl said:


> Up till then I cannot imagine a chimpanzee to be that much stronger than an average human and will remain sceptical.
> Sorry my post may seem stupid but it's just to hard to believe for me that 120-pound-chimps are that powerful.



it's alright it's understandable but Apes suck for having such an edge over us physically even the damn cute ones


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 5, 2011)

Chimps are superhuman, we're not the strongest in our family. Practically every other ape is stronger than us. Chimps can do stuff like that, the whole reason more study has been done is because a Chimp ripped off someone's face with it's own strength, instances have been mentioned here. A Chimp may not be 5 or 8 times stronger but still more than enough to kill an unarmed human brutally. Don't Judge them by their size, some insects can lift greater than their body weight with ease.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 5, 2011)

many more times than a Chimp can lift in terms of relative to their size for certain insects.

IIRC the strongest apes are either Gorillas or Orangutans I forget which


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 5, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> it's a typical misconception but even Dr Goodall characterized some chimps as and in her own words "demonic" if memory serves
> 
> 
> Lee isn't conan he's not some comic book super human he's going to be physically dominated and they'll be chewing his fingers hands testicles and face
> ...



Only read another author paraphrasing Goddal, but it seemed they were all pretty demonic except an old ape who spend his days masturbating and chilling. Also just talked to a friend a few hours ago, who studies at Salzburg university and listened to her as a guest lecturer.

I never believed Lee would win against the chimp. I just don't believe his face being ripped off casually like some kind of rubber mask. 

I also believe they are stronger, but the 5-8 times statement is hyperbole. The article above also states it.


----------



## Amorozov (Jul 5, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Yes, but not a chimp.



In long distances, humans _are_ faster than chimps. Not that it matters in a fight, but still.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 5, 2011)

No one is saying a Chimp is 5 to 8 times stronger, infact it was admitted even before I posted the article it was disproven. I honestly don't know how much stronger you have to be to rip a chunk of face off.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 5, 2011)

I3igAl said:


> Only read another author paraphrasing Goddal, but it seemed they were all pretty demonic except an old ape who spend his days masturbating and chilling. Also just talked to a friend a few hours ago, who studies at Salzburg university and listened to her as a guest lecturer.



oh you mean old Mcgreggor I think his name was? I remember watching that in a documentary as a kid the old guy got polio or something and Goddal had to have one of the rangers shoot him or something it was pretty sad to watch even though I barely remember it.

they had a pretty wide range of temperments the ones she studied from what little I remember of the old PBS documentaries but I do Recall a few particular chimps she described as "demonic" 

but really they all categorized them that way damn



I3igAl said:


> I never believed Lee would win against the chimp. I just don't believe his face being ripped off casually like some kind of rubber mask.



i know you didn't, I mean a hardened soldier or something fighting back under that duress I can maybe buy a little more then Lee for obvious reasons and all but as to them being capable of ripping a persons face off like a rubber mask?



as you can plainly see they absolutely can, There's also a pretty narly one of a two year old girl with most of her scalp regrowing due to a chimp breaking into her crib and trying to eat her alive 



I3igAl said:


> I also believe they are stronger, but the 5-8 times statement is hyperbole. The article above also states it.



five to eight times no but strong enough to tear pieces of your body off? absolutely...Gorillas have been said to be able to lift a ton or so..that'd be a good several times stronger


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm gonna play devil's advocate for a moment. I thought of a way that _may_ allow Bruce to win.

If he manages to land a full power strike (preferably a kick) to the chimp's neck it might be able to crush the windpipe and suffocate it. Of course the chances of this happening (if it would even work) are very low- enough to not be a real factor here. However, it's just a theory I thought up.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Jul 5, 2011)

^He should wait for the ape to get tired, dancing around and screaming like a turkey, before employing that strategy. If he does it right off the bat and is unsuccesful, the chimp will realize the danger and will promptly shred him to bits.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 5, 2011)

Cygnus45 said:


> ^He should wait for the ape to get tired, dancing around and screaming like a turkey, before employing that strategy. If he does it right off the bat and is unsuccesful, the chimp will realize the danger and will promptly shred him to bits.



he's also gotta time this while ducking furniture from said angry chimp and possible family member body parts while not being emotionally wrecked enough to be hampered ..because they throw those around too the little bastards


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 5, 2011)

What do you guys think of hysterical strength?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 5, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> What do you guys think of hysterical strength?




that the freak strength that oft allows moms to move burning cars to save their kids and what not? or do you mean the unusual lack of restraint crazy people, pcp addicts, and occasionally people suffering from retardation can showcase?


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jul 5, 2011)

The first one.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 6, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> The first one.



one would think that vs section blood lust kinda implies that for both parties wouldn't it?


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 6, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> What do you guys think of hysterical strength?



I have got a german documentary on strength where it is stated that we often don't use our full strength. Even Top-class powerlifters use just 90-96% of their maximum power at their best lifts. 
Normally people aren't trying that hard even in a fight or at traibning, that's where hysterical strength comes from. 
We normally have a mental block, which tries to save our strength reserves for later on(Hard to explain with my limited english). In special situations one can overcome those limits and use nearly all of his power.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 6, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> that the freak strength that oft allows moms to move burning cars to save their kids and what not? or do you mean the unusual lack of restraint crazy people, pcp addicts, and occasionally people suffering from retardation can showcase?




We can all be heroes if we put our mind to it.


----------



## Genyosai (Jul 6, 2011)

It's interesting that people focus on "how much stronger is a chimp?" (although that's an interesting question), and ignore the fact that the important area of lethality is in their jaw, which can open much wider than a human's and has huge canine fangs. Human teeth are utterly pathetic as weapons in comparison, and are easily knocked out.

Even if a chimp was only as strong as a human in terms of arm and leg muscle, the horrific looking mouth, coupled with extreme bone durability encasing a smaller (and therefore less vulnerable to g-loading) brain, means a human would be very hard pressed to defend against it, or ever knock it out, and they would be ripped up just like other chimp victims, and have their extremities bitten off.

Chimps are just plain vicious too. Even bloodlusted humans tend to have some code or some line they couldn't bring themselves to cross, but to be honest it wouldn't be physically hard to twist and snap fingers (arm strength >>> digit strength. Ever wondered why small joint manipulation is banned in the UFC?), tear off someone's testicles, or scoop out an eye when grappling with them, just mentally difficult unless under very extreme circumstances.

Point being, chimps also have a mental advantage on humans in going to levels of brutality humans often need prep to go to. To chimps it just comes naturally.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 6, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> While were on the topic of peak humans, is there any actual 1 person right now that is as peak as it gets? And is there a link?





Think she's using a higher percentage of muscle fiber than the usual 33%



And seeing as humans are too fragile how about scenario 2?


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 6, 2011)

Lee could beat King Kong.

He stomps on a chimpanzee.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 6, 2011)

DoflaMihawk said:


> Lee could beat King Kong.
> 
> He stomps on a chimpanzee.



that was a joke post right?


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 6, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> that was a joke post right?



Little bit, yeah.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 6, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> that was a joke post right?



Possibly, anyway you seem to think chimps can rip of limbs with ease but have you considered this


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreadlock Luffy said:


> Possibly, anyway you seem to think chimps can rip of limbs with ease but have you considered this



no because freaky one instance scenarios like that that happen rarely do not make for valid evidence for all of humanity


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 6, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> no because freaky one instance scenarios like that that happen rarely do not make for valid evidence for all of humanity



 And how many times have chimps ripped limbs off? Gorillas yes but I don't think chimps can.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2011)

We've established a Chimp is beyond a human, we've shown Chimps rip a nose off and maul someone's face with their strength. We've proven apes in general are stronger with examples. Why are you wasting everyone's time when the outcome is obvious? Lee loses, end of story. You don't have any feats for real life Bruce Lee, all we know is he studied martial arts and was implied as good, how good we don't know. Unarmed humans can't beat bloodlusted chimps.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 6, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> We've established a Chimp is beyond a human, we've shown Chimps rip a nose off and maul someone's face with their strength. We've proven apes in general are stronger with examples. Why are you wasting everyone's time when the outcome is obvious? Lee loses, end of story. You don't have any feats for real life Bruce Lee, all we know is he studied martial arts and was implied as good, how good we don't know. Unarmed humans can't beat bloodlusted chimps.



 What about a neanderthal?


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 6, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Unarmed humans can't beat bloodlusted chimps.



The only way I can even perceive them as being able to do so is to deliver a precise full power strike to the throat that might allow it to crush the windpipe. The chances of that happening are slim to none.



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> What about a neanderthal?



Nobody in the homo genus should be physically stronger than an ape. Neanderthals were more robust than modern humans but that doesn't mean they'll be stronger than a creature that is built to physically climb and swing from high trees. The Neanderthal would fare just as poorly as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 6, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Nobody in the homo genus should be physically stronger than an ape. Neanderthals were more robust than modern humans but that doesn't mean they'll be stronger than a creature that is built to physically climb and swing from high trees. The Neanderthal would fare just as poorly as far as I'm concerned.



As PPL were saying chimps are harder to take down because of the bone density and such, well neanderthals had bones were twice  as large and as thick as us, they were at least twice as strong as us and generally more durable.

And they would use there primal instincts and vicious methods.


----------



## I3igAl (Jul 6, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Nobody in the homo genus should be physically stronger than an ape. Neanderthals were more robust than modern humans but that doesn't mean they'll be stronger than a creature that is built to physically climb and swing from high trees. The Neanderthal would fare just as poorly as far as I'm concerned.





Gigantopithecus strongly disagrees. He stomps on the chimp ....literary.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 6, 2011)

I3igAl said:


> Gigantopithecus strongly disagrees. He stomps on the chimp ....literary.



 WTF! so Kong did exist, but seriously that thing would destroy most primates for a giggle!


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 6, 2011)

Nevermind said:


> Nobody in the homo genus should be physically stronger than an ape. Neanderthals were more robust than modern humans but that doesn't mean they'll be stronger than a creature that is built to physically climb and swing from high trees. The Neanderthal would fare just as poorly as far as I'm concerned.



to be fair in various locations in Asia and Europe they have found bones of a homo genus offshoot that seems to be between seven and nine feet tall (died out right quick) i'd probably give a gigantic homo sapien varient a decent edge due to it likely having denser bones and thicker muscle as well and the size

then of course there those huge ass apes that make Gorillas look like midgets what people think inspired the big foot nonsense



Dreadlock Luffy said:


> And how many times have chimps ripped limbs off? Gorillas yes but I don't think chimps can.



are you blind? I just fucking posted a picture of a man who's entire face was torn off  we listed another instance of a chimp who TORE A PERSON TO PIECES and mutilated a guide hewing limbs and the like off

jesus christ get off the lee band wagon already


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jul 6, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> to be fair in various locations in Asia and Europe they have found bones of a homo genus offshoot that seems to be between seven and nine feet tall (died out right quick) i'd probably give a gigantic homo sapien varient a decent edge due to it likely having denser bones and thicker muscle as well and the size
> 
> then of course there those huge ass apes that make Gorillas look like midgets what people think inspired the big foot nonsense
> 
> ...



 My bad, missed the limbs part but if your talking about the nose it's not really the same as a leg or arm. But anyway forget Lee for a sec what about the stronger neanderthals?

Are those huge ass apes  ?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 6, 2011)

yeah those are the apes

to a neanderthall and primitive man no comment apart of would think yes but at the same time.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jul 6, 2011)

Why are you mentioning neanderthals?

This match is about Bruce Lee and a chimp. 

Unless your saying Lee is a neanderthal. Which is still moot point cause he still get's torn to pieces.

Bruce Lee loses here. Deal with it.


----------



## Nevermind (Jul 7, 2011)

I3igAl said:


> Gigantopithecus strongly disagrees. He stomps on the chimp ....literary.



Gigantopithecus isn't in the homo genus...


----------

